# let's switch things up a bit



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

if you have any priceless, unforgetable, helarious, or a photo you treasure, POST IT HERE!
here's one of mine, taken today, i ended up shooting 20 up on a 40 target course, i wasn't on top of my game, but i had fun with the local crew, you'll get what happened after seeing the picture!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, someone went knock huntin on you?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol, someone went knock huntin on you?


nope, we had 3 arrows packed in a 12 ring the size of a nickel, but the funny thing is, i went to pull the arrows out, and the whole repair job ripped out of the target!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

:lol3: were you shooting marked or unmarked


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohhh, i see the insert now, it looks like someone robin hooded you.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll get some up dylan


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3: were you shooting marked or unmarked


i always shoot unmarked yardage.

outdoorsman3, yeah it was a funny situation.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

the arrows wouldn't come out.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> the arrows wouldn't come out.


that's an awesome pic!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> the arrows wouldn't come out.


Thats pretty funny!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it looks like the same target as i had the insert pull out of, guess it's a hard target!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I have had some of those targets that are terrible to pull arrows out of, either that or they have a soft spot in them.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Should have been shooting rinehart targets and you won't have these problems :teeth:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here is from today.. not technically my fish, but i aided in the joint effort. pounded 1 line, pounded a second, then was netted and added to the box.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Should have been shooting rinehart targets and you won't have these problems :teeth:


i think it was a rinehart, just an olld one, ahaha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

dylan thats just what happens when you shoot 12's all day


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> dylan thats just what happens when you shoot 12's all day


THATS what he was lookin for :wink:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha not all day, i had enough to balance out 5 8's and still make me 20 up, but sheesh, my dad would of beat me if he didn't shoot a 5, i've been in a little ditch lately, not on top of my game, i hope my longer loop will help a little bit.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

wow, your dad shot up? and almost beat you? you must really be slacking, lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

my dad shot 11 up! he beat me last night at league, because i had one more 8 than he did, and they don't score 12's, so i couldn't make it up!! yeah, i'm not too good right now, left/right hand misses... and i just stole his 30'' main and gave him my 24'' lol. my follow thru feels 10x better with the 30'' for some reason


----------

